# Whom



## Josiah (Jan 16, 2015)

I've always had trouble with Whom. In reading this link I learned the difference between a subjective-case pronoun and an objective-case pronoun. The distinction is still not built into my speaking brain - I still have to apply the rule. But who knows it might eventually become automatic. Although I find that the ability to acquire language is pretty well atrophied in an 80 year old brain.

http://blog.dictionary.com/whom/


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2015)

The one that galls me is:  I SEEN him.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 16, 2015)

Me too John!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 16, 2015)

Josiah, it's funny how if you use whom properly when speaking that some people look at you like you're an upper class snob. I will use it when writing though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2015)

I often have to think about who and whom Josiah, don't think it will ever become automatic.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2015)

I find it helpful to change a question into a declarative sentence....that usually solves the problem of which to use.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I find it helpful to change a question into a declarative sentence....that usually solves the problem of which to use.



Don't we all John?


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

To whom do you wish to speak?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2015)

To whom should I be addressing this?!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

The problem is, if we are too correct in our speech we sound like John Geildgud playing a butler.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

or is that John Gieldgood?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2015)

Not if you live in Essex!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 17, 2015)

Sarfend-On-Sea?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2015)

I still have problems with "who" and "whom" - you'd think I'd know better by now ...


----------

